# Driving myths: the driving test.....



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2011)

*Driving myths: the driving test*

Learning to drive is an incredibly stressful thing to have to do, the culmination of the process being the dreaded driving test. Given the significance of this moment it's not surprising that a whole load of myths have grown up around it.

So who to believe? Well, in the first of a series of stories debunking driving myths we look here at some of the most common misconceptions about the driving test and put them to the test.

To help sort fact from fiction we talked to Mike Richardson, an assistant chief driving examiner with the Driving Standards Agency and man with over three decades experience of teaching and testing both learners and examiners.


*Myth: examiners have a quota of people they have to fail*

"It's totally untrue," says Mike. "We have a system that might flag up if you're getting a 95% pass rate and your colleagues are all getting 65% but it's entirely possible you just had a good run of candidates." Put simply you'll pass or fail on the strength of your driving.


*Myth: you could do the test in a Ferrari if you wanted*

The rules for cars eligible for the test are strict and you're best off in a recognised driving school car. If you want to use your own car check the DirectGov website for a comprehensive list - a number of learner-friendly superminis aren't allowed. Banned cars include the MINI convertible, Ford KA convertible, Toyota iQ and VW Beetle convertible.


*Myth: you’ll fail if you stall*

Perhaps the most common myth of all. Stalling isn't necessarily an instant fail, depending on the circumstances. If you do it pulling out of a junction then, yes, you're out. But there are situations where, dealt with properly, a stall won't necessarily count against you.


*Myth: you can practise the test route*

Driving test routes are no longer published and there's a greater emphasis on 'independent driving'. "It's one thing to actually be confident within one small comfort zone but driving is for life," says BSM instructor Gary Lamb. Mike Richardson agrees: "We always say there is life beyond the driving test."


*Myth: you’ll fail if you cross your hands on the wheel*

People get very hung up on the widely taught 'push-pull' steering technique and you'll often hear crossing your hands will result in failure. But not necessarily. Mike confirms that examiners are looking for car control and the correct amount of steering input - how you achieve it isn't as black and white as is often thought.


*Myth: you should adjust the mirror so the examiner knows you’re looking*

Don't bother. Examiners are professionals and spend all day every day assessing learner drivers - they know when you've looked and when you haven't and this most common reason for failure will be obvious to them. Best advice? Methodically check your mirrors!


*Myth: it’s easier to pass at some test centres than others*

Actually this one is true but not for the reasons you may think - affluent areas where pupils can afford more lessons tend to have higher pass rates, for instance. Take heart though: if you do pass in more challenging conditions you'll be the better driver for it. And, Mike points out, "the assessment is the same even if the conditions aren't."


*Myth: you can just wing it with a few lessons*

Technically you don't actually need to have had any driving lessons and could learn with friends or parents. And though many may tell you it's possible, given the complexities and subtleties of the modern driving test, the official line recommends a combination of proper lessons and private practise.


*Myth: they don’t do tests if it rains*

Actually poor weather can halt driving tests, as can poor light. So if the conditions are particularly bad - especially if there's snow or ice - you should check with the test centre on the day. If it's cancelled you'll get another appointment at no extra cost but you probably won't get the money back if you're paying to use your instructor's car. 


*Myth: everybody knows better*

Friends and parents will be all too willing to chip in with advice and sure-fire tips they believe will see you through your test but Gary Lamb advises caution. "Try not to listen to horror stories," he says, "When people have passed they don't tend to volunteer information. The test isn't as bad as you think!"


*Question troops, how many remember your driving tests and teachers?*


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2011)

Heh. I think the guy giving me my driving test was at the end of his shift. I did the standard test the brakes/turn signals/mirrors....pulled out on the street and made four right-hand turns, and pulled back in to a parking spot (regular, not parallel). But, yeah, I was stressed goin in to the test! LOL

Teachers? Heck, my parents taught me to drive. Which could explain why it took me forever to master 1st gear...


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2011)

There is a huge difference between driving tests in Europe and in the states. I took the English driving test, failed once and passed the second time. It was about 4 hours long. I couldn't find my English license when I returned to the states, so I had to take a California driving test. It took all of about 10 minutes and I ran a yellow light. Passed 100%! I feel much better about English driving skills after taking both driving tests.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2011)

Some of the Stateside ones seem pretty easy. Here it is around an hour long now and you'll fail on a fair few things. I failed first time as well but passed faultlessly second time around. In South Africa it seems that a lot of the driving schools were using trucks/other large vehicles, guess if you hit something in it you'll be better of compared to whatever you are hitting after all which is probably part of the reason for using them...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2011)

Over here in Germany the driving test is pretty strict. The school is very long and very expensive as well. It involves several months of class room work about driving theory, laws and so forth, and several months of driving with a teacher. 

I actually stalled out on the driving test at a red light. The tester though said it was alright because I did not panic (like most people taking the test) and just restarted the car and continued driving. Passed the test first go.


----------



## MacArther (May 8, 2011)

I remember my driving test because I was 18 at the time, and in Arizona its something to the effect that you don't have to test for a permit if you're 18, you can go straight for the license. Also, my examiner for the test said (and it still is true to an extent) that I make beautiful left hand turns, but that my right had turns are usually a little jerky or sudden (interesting because I'm right handed). Also, for all the European people who respond to the thread, do you guys have a brake for the instructor on the "shotgun" side?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2011)

MacArther said:


> Also, for all the European people who respond to the thread, do you guys have a brake for the instructor on the "shotgun" side?



In Germany they do.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2011)

Most instructors cars have them here as well.


----------



## pbfoot (May 8, 2011)

My Dad taught me and did a great job , my driving test was done in a blizzard about 25 cm of snow which IMHO made for a hard test


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2011)

I learned to drive in a Ford F-600 Dump truck when I was just 7 years old and have bean driving every since. Growing up on a farm had a lot to do with that. I was driving tractors when I was 5. As for the driving test I used my dads 85' Ford Ranger, spent about twenty minutes on the backstreets of Smithfield, Va. and passed on the first try. As far as being nervous I really don't remember.


----------



## tyrodtom (May 8, 2011)

I remember the when I took my test and got my license in 1963, had no problems.

That evening my sisters boyfriend though it would be fun if I drove a real car, his 56 Ford, that he had put a 390 in. I'm going up a short uphill straight about 75 or so, in a 55 zone. At the end of the straight a state police car came from the opposite direction. We make eye contact, it's the same cop that just gave me the driving test. He didn't even bother to turn around and get me. He knew me, and he knew my dad. It was nothing official, but I didn't get to drive again for 6 months.


----------



## MacArther (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, they had the brake on the instructors side, and a shut off switch as well. The second feature was used on my first ride to simulate the engine cutting out....not fun when you are about to go through an intersection.


----------



## Catch22 (May 9, 2011)

Here it's an hour long, and I passed first try. It's not really that hard, but the tester I had seemed really nitpicky about a couple things. Here though you drive your own car, but it can't have cracks in the windshield and there can't be any warning lights at all. The instructor cars have brakes in them though.


----------



## tyrodtom (May 9, 2011)

Back in the 50-60s the even made driver instuction cars with a steering wheel for the instructor.

I used to work at a dealership that let the local schools driving instuctor use part of the lot for his students. He'd take a break in the bodyshop, have a coffee, calm down, after 10-15 minutes he'd be ready for another hour.


----------



## tyrodtom (May 9, 2011)

When I was in Germany in the early 70s you had to take a about 100 question test, and get a pretty good score, like 85% or so, to pass, to drive a military vehicle on the German roads. If you wanted to drive your private vehicle, it was even more difficult. But in the Germans civilians opinions they dumbed down the test for the US military, for them getting a drivers lincense was almost as involved as getting a private pilots lincense in the USA. It also took classes and a test to get a hunting or fishing lincense in Germany too.

As a whole, I though the Germans were pretty good drivers. I loved those autobanhs


----------



## tomo pauk (May 9, 2011)

1st exam was about 1st aid, 2nd exam (after 20-30 hours of siting in classroom) was about theory, then it was practice, 30 hours. Passed all first try. 
Today's exams here are much more strict, and way more expensive (1100 €?); it was under today's 100€ back in 1992.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2011)

tyrodtom said:


> When I was in Germany in the early 70s you had to take a about 100 question test, and get a pretty good score, like 85% or so, to pass, to drive a military vehicle on the German roads. If you wanted to drive your private vehicle, it was even more difficult. But in the Germans civilians opinions they dumbed down the test for the US military, for them getting a drivers lincense was almost as involved as getting a private pilots lincense in the USA. It also took classes and a test to get a hunting or fishing lincense in Germany too.
> 
> As a whole, I though the Germans were pretty good drivers. I loved those autobanhs



It has not changed. The young soldiers get over here and have no clue how to drive in Germany. All they have to do is take a 50 question written test. So many of them cause wrecks over here because they think they can get out on the roads in their brand new BMW that they can't even really afford and drive 250 km/h. 

Most of us Americans who have been over here for a while actually complain about them. I personally believe they should be required to take a "Driving in Europe" class with a driving instructor before they can drive over here. I started thinking this after seeing about the 100th American turn the wrong way into a traffic circle. Hell I even saw one American lady on the Airfield stop and put her car in reverse because she missed her exit in a Traffic Circle. Come on lady, keep going, I promise you the exit is going to come around again!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2011)

> Come on lady, keep going, I promise you the exit is going to come around again!


----------



## gumbyk (May 11, 2011)

Yoou guys shoudl try the Cook Islands Motorcycle test!
Instructor tells you the route, and says he'll follow you. He gets on the bike as you are, then as you pull away, he stops, gets off his bike and waits for you to get back. I guess the theory is, if you make it back O.K. you are safe!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 13, 2011)

O.............k.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 13, 2011)

gumbyk said:


> Yoou guys shoudl try the Cook Islands Motorcycle test!
> Instructor tells you the route, and says he'll follow you. He gets on the bike as you are, then as you pull away, he stops, gets off his bike and waits for you to get back. I guess the theory is, if you make it back O.K. you are safe!



Ah, can't beat good old-fashioned common sense.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 16, 2011)

When I took my test I hit a curb as I pulled over. Convinced I'd failed I just stopped worrying and drove normally. I was very shocked when she said I'd passed!


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2011)

First driving test, the car stalled, glovebox flew open and dumped numerous amounts of crap in the instructors lap.

Contrary to #3 on the list - I failed.


----------



## razor1uk (May 19, 2011)

I passed mine 2nd time around, in one of the UK's tightest test center Rugby, for manouvering space exiting the test center at the start of the test that is.
Just as I think that there should be a driving visitors test/lesson/drive--advising (for lower insurances purposes too) for persons travelling elsewhere as Njaco suggested, so to should there be a 80+% voted unanamous for a 3rd term of a U.S. President, but we can all dream of safer World.


----------



## Torch (May 24, 2011)

Since I actually started driving when I was 3-4 yrs old and then when I was 14-18 driving my parents around in poland when visiting I had no trouble passing the test here in the states. Had a learners permit first when I was 16 then a license at 18.. Here's what I learned to drive in. My Grandfather hand built this and I still have it.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 24, 2011)

Nice! Bet it got great highway mileage!


----------



## Torch (May 24, 2011)

Lol, it started off as a 3 wheeler but i flipped it one time, has a moped motor in it,2 speeds,leaf spring suspension,chain drive and rear drum brakes. They called me a future Jean-Louis Trintignan who was a famous French race care driver/actor, have a whole album of newspaper clippings and pictures...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2011)

That's pretty dam cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2011)

Very cool Torch and it's even cooler that you still have it!!


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Torch, is that you in the pic? May have to use for the mugshots thread!


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2011)

Yes that's me, about or 4 yrs old at the time,right before we immigrated to the states...


----------



## lisaalther (Aug 30, 2011)

I spammed through my driving test...


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Aug 30, 2011)

Negative Creep said:


> When I took my test I hit a curb as I pulled over. Convinced I'd failed I just stopped worrying and drove normally. I was very shocked when she said I'd passed!


Likewise, when I took the test in 1976, and I skidded on my emergency stop (it had just rained for the first time in weeks.) My instructor had warned me that everyone makes at least one error, but, if the examiner felt that you were otherwise safe, he'd overlook a minor fault, and that seems to have been true, in my case. Of course, things are a lot tighter, now, with a written exam, first, which you must pass (with high marks,) before going on to the practical test.
During the 1960s, a friend was due to take his motor bike test, and the examiner told him to go round a particular route, and, at some point, he'd step out in front, to check his emergency stop. He did the circle, and nothing happened, so he did it again, and again, and...... After an hour of this, he got fed up, and went back to the test centre, where they told him that the examiner was in hospital; he'd stepped out in front of the wrong bike.
Edgar


----------



## Mustang nut (Aug 30, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Over here in Germany the driving test is pretty strict. The school is very long and very expensive as well. It involves several months of class room work about driving theory, laws and so forth, and several months of driving with a teacher.
> 
> I actually stalled out on the driving test at a red light. The tester though said it was alright because I did not panic (like most people taking the test) and just restarted the car and continued driving. Passed the test first go.


 
Two questions that should be included in the German driving test.

1 Are you Michael Schumaker or Sebastian Vettel?
2 Do you intend to drive like Michael Schumaker or Sebastian Vettel?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2011)

Mustang nut said:


> Two questions that should be included in the German driving test.
> 
> 1 Are you Michael Schumaker or Sebastian Vettel?
> 2 Do you intend to drive like Michael Schumaker or Sebastian Vettel?



Yeah most Germans think they are Michael Schumaker. 

Believe it or not though, it is not them that scare me the most over here. It is actually young American soldiers (21 and under) who get over and here and think they can drive like Schumaker. Even worse are their wifes who are too scared to drive...


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2011)

I have endeavoured to teach my 22 year old daughter to drive. It is a lot lot harder than we both realised to teach the 'proper way' as opposed to the 'survivalist way'.
The new UK driving test is very strict with no allowances made. Hence the 60% fail rate average. (nice little earner for the Governmant at £62 a pop)
Following on from Chris' remark, I think a lap or two of the 'Ring' should sort out the men from the boys.
BTW, Russian drivers are appalling.
Cheers
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2011)

Readie said:


> BTW, Russian drivers are appalling.



That I can agree with, but I think the Italians still take the cake.

The French are the easiest to drive with in my opinion, it is very relaxed driving in France.


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 31, 2011)

That's amazing . I was in Germany in the early 70's. I only got to Holland and Italy. The Germans were competent, and usually law abiding, why not since they could let the beast out on the Autobann. But the Italians were crazy then too. It was like a whole nation of 17 year olds driving.


----------



## Mustang nut (Aug 31, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That I can agree with, but I think the Italians still take the cake.
> 
> The French are the easiest to drive with in my opinion, it is very relaxed driving in France.



He He Adler try driving aroung the peripherique in Paris at about 10PM I am sure everyone is full of vino collapso or for a real laugh have a go at place de la concord.

The arabs take the bisquit no matter which direction they want to go they will pull up behind the shortest queue at the lights then play dodgems when the lights turn green.

Germans are I think technically the best in Europe except they arnt all as good as they think they are resulting in some huge pile ups when it rains.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2011)

Mustang nut said:


> He He Adler try driving aroung the peripherique in Paris at about 10PM I am sure everyone is full of vino collapso or for a real laugh have a go at place de la concord.
> 
> Germans are I think technically the best in Europe except they arnt all as good as they think they are resulting in some huge pile ups when it rains.



I drove through the peripherique in Paris on my way up to Normandy in July during rush hour traffic. Very bad experience... Overall though I find France easy to drive in.

I also agree with you on the Germans.


----------



## Mustang nut (Aug 31, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I drove through the peripherique in Paris on my way up to Normandy in July during rush hour traffic. Very bad experience... Overall though I find France easy to drive in.



Well I think Parisians are a breed apart from the French, Ive driven towards Paris many times and the closer you get to it the more manic the driving becomes. Away from Paris I agree its pretty safe, the Dutch are cool drivers too but Italy Spain Portugal are at times a mind blowing experience. Maybe its the Catholic influence they drive like they want the after life RIGHT NOW Seeing kids flying about on sports motorbikes with no helmet and a tee shirt and shorts used to make me cringe.


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That I can agree with, but I think the Italians still take the cake.
> 
> The French are the easiest to drive with in my opinion, it is very relaxed driving in France.




Yep, The French are a courteous nation on the road generally speaking. The Parisians are somewhat different, but they have to be I guess being so important...

I would observe that the type of car seems to dictate the level of aggression behind the wheel.

Cheers

John


----------



## davparlr (Aug 31, 2011)

All I remember from my drivers test was that gee is right and haw is left, or, is it, gee is left.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2011)

They used to joke that the highschool I went to (south Georgia....so south, if you farted, Florida got the brunt of it) had to cancel its Drivers' Ed class the year before I started, because the mule died. They didn't have the funds to replace him, because the library also burned and the school board ordered them to replace both books.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2011)

Here in Denmark you have to pass several tests: First aid, theory, practical and medical - you have to get a physical examination at the physician's, ensuring that eyesight and general health is fit for driving.
First aid is usually no problem, and the medical test isn't either, if you're fairly normal physically. The driver's license is usually valid until you're 70 years old. After that, you have to pass a medical examination eyery year to keep your driver's license.

Theory is about the car and its maintenance, documents, insurance and traffic law, signs, road markings, other kinds of vehicles and their manoeuverability [sp?], dangers on the road, weather and traffic, alcohol, drugs, cell phones and such, human behaviour in the traffic, reaction time, manouvering on the road and much more.

The practical test is basically you showing the examiner that you've learned the basics of how to drive a car and behave in the traffic.

Both the practical and the theory test lasts about half an hour, and you cannot learn from for example your parents or a friend how to drive - that's illegal here. You have to go to an officially approved driving school to learn how to drive.

And you have to have a minimum of 26 lessons of theory, 16 hours of driving lessons, 4 hours on the manoeuverability course and 4 lessons on the "slippery" course, before you can move on to the practical and theory tests - that's the legal demand for a driving student.
The theory test has got 25 questions, and if you've got more than 5 errors or non-answered questions, you don't pass.
The practical test results are judged a little more varied: You get judged on the errors you might make, how bad/serious they are, what you know, and how you handle the car in the traffic on request from the examiner, for example parking, motorway, turning the car, etc.

So I'm just proud that I passed the theory test with three errors, where two of them were made out of sheer nervousness. The moment I had answered, I knew my answers were wrong - but you can't correct the answers when you have answered. 

I had only one error when driving (got myself placed in a dangerous position in the traffic between a truck and a bicycle rider), and I explained to the examiner that I could see the moment I got in there that it wasn't good, and so I just wanted to get out of the situation as fast as possible. 
The examiner told me that it was good that I saw that, and that my reaction was correct.
Of course I shouldn't have gotten into the situation at first, but he approved of me solving the situation as fast as possible, and that I actually saw the situation, thereby showing him that I knew the dangerous situation when I saw it.
Phew!

Another thing is:
As a new driver, you can only have a maximum of two "clips" (offenses) for the first two years when you're driving; after the first two years you can only have three "clips", before you have to get re-examined about your ability to drive.
I have no "clips" and no fines.


----------

